# Should I cover my smoker?



## nmaust (Dec 20, 2013)

Last night I oiled the outside of my smoker & got the fire hot to cure it in hopes of protecting it from water. Since I went to bed with the smoker hot I didn't cover it, & it has been drizzling outside all day. The smoker has a little water on it, & the cover is damp.  My last smoker got really rusty, & I want to keep this one nice for years which is why I paid for a heavy custom cover.  Should I cover my grill when it is wet?  I would think not.  I've also read that they shouldn't be covered during humid weather since moisture in the air will get under the cover.  Does anyone have advice on this topic?


----------



## fpmich (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm very interested in any input on this too!

I can't store my char-griller inside a structure, so only have a tarp over it.

Needless to say you can't put a nylon tarp on a still hot grill/smoker. LOL


----------



## fpmich (Mar 31, 2014)

Thought I would bump this thread even though it is a few months old.

Anyone with experience and advice to give?


----------



## oddball (Mar 31, 2014)

I kept mine covered when not in use.  Better covered than exposed.  And I never covered it hot or wet.


----------



## hambone1950 (Mar 31, 2014)

OddBall said:


> I kept mine covered when not in use.  Better covered than exposed.  And I never covered it hot or wet.


agree. I do notice that the grill or smoker will 'sweat' under the cover , so when its dry and sunny I will pull the cover off and let the air get to it. I think the key is not letting it get soaked and getting it dry ASAP when it does get wet.


----------



## lemans (Mar 31, 2014)

I always apply veg oil to my grill while it's still warm to prevent rust


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 31, 2014)

Never put her to bed wet....  let em dry and cool before covering....


----------



## fpmich (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks guys.

Good to know I've been doing it right.  Never cover when wet or too warm.

If it starts to rain, heavy fog, or dew, before I can get it cleaned and covered,

then I leave it uncovered until next day (or whenever rain stops). 

I then build a small fire to dry it completely, let cool, and then cover with tarp.

I also take a rag with peanut oil , each and every time I use it, and coat the entire outside of it, while it is still fairly hot while cooling down. 

It seems to help for those times I do have to leave it out in the rain for a day or two.


----------

